# Corel Draw 11 Installation unter Vista



## reinihu56 (4. September 2007)

Hallo,
ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.
Ich habe Corel Draw 11 bekommen und es problemlos auf meinem Notebook unter Windows XP installiert.
Nun möchte ich es auch auf meinem Bürorechner installieren. Der läuft schon unter Vista in der Premium-Version.
Beim Installieren bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung 1608 Instanz vom Installer Driver kann nicht erstellt werden.
(Ich verstehe ohnehin nicht, was im entferntesten damit gemeint sein kann)
Irgendwo in irgendeinem Forum steht, dass bei 1608 der Client für das Microsoft Network installiert sein soll. Mit dem Hinweis kann ich auch nichts anfangen, wenn ich bei meinen verschiedenen LAN-Verbindungen nachsehe, ist dies schon der Fall.
Was mache ich falsch ?

mfg
Reini


----------



## theworrier (4. September 2007)

Hallo,
ich denke das die Installationsroutine des Installers nicht unter Vista läuft sondern nur unter den vorherigen Betriebssystemen
Wenn du Corel Draw Orginal gekauft hast solltest  du dich mit dem Kundenservice in Verbindung setzen


----------



## boykottke (7. September 2007)

das ist wohl nicht möglich... ähmlich wie die cs 2 vom photoshop... 

hol dir am besten die neue version als upgrade, wenn du das original zu hause hast. wenn nicht: lass es lieber...


----------



## mgubler (24. September 2007)

Ich habe Vista Ultimate mit Corel Draw 11.
Das klappt wunderbar.
Bisher hatte ich keinerlei Probleme

mgubler


----------

